# Help with AMNS for use in a MES30



## swamp puppy (Feb 20, 2011)

I have seen a lot of talk here about using the AMNS in the MES30 and I am sure that this is the way i want to go for smoking cheese etc.

Question, where inside the unit is the AMNS placed? Do you just put it on a lower rack and let it "go" so to speak?   I am sure i am over complicating this, but humor me as i am new to smoking and i am just trying to get a handle on how to incorporate this thing before i drop the money on it.

Thanks.

Ed


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 20, 2011)

If you are using it for cheese you can place it anywhere in the bottom of the smoker and let her rip. You are not going to use any heat from the MES at all - if you are going to use it for hot smokes and I highly recommend that you do - Todd or Bear or someone else with an MES will be along for that - The AMNS will change the way you smoke for the better


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 20, 2011)

If you remove your bottom drip pan, you can replace it with a foil pan, and put the AMNS in that.

Or you can replace it with just a sheet of aluminum foil on the floor & put it on that.

Or if you want, you could eliminate the front foot/bend on the bottom of your drip pan, because it fits in the drip pan on the floor until the front foot causes the front of the drip pan to raise up to tilt. That raises the front of the pan, but if the AMNS is in there, it won't fit.

Other than that, you could put it on the bottom rack, because that rack is too close to the heat to put meat on anyway, but then you'll be getting the bottom rack dirty just to put the AMNS on it.

Wheeewww---I'm drained...........   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Hope that helps,

Bear


----------



## swamp puppy (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks guys.  Looks like that is the way i am going to go.


----------



## dale5351 (Feb 21, 2011)

Also, it often helps to put a tent over the AMNS if there is anything that might drip on it -- like oil from the cheese.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 21, 2011)

Well all I can say is I think Bear has it pretty well covered.


----------



## swamp puppy (Feb 22, 2011)

Just ordered my 6x6 and a pound of mesquite dust.


----------



## tjohnson (Feb 22, 2011)

Swamp Puppy said:


> Just ordered my 6x6 and a pound of mesquite dust.




And I shipped it too!!

Enjoy!

Todd


----------



## porked (Feb 22, 2011)

A pound, as in a single pound? Are you kidding me? Get back on the internet, and order some dust, you're going to use it, trust me.


----------



## wiredbob (Feb 23, 2011)

Help for the newbie.  Me.  I saw the term "AMNS" and didn't understand the meaning.  Figured it out by context.  Still didn't get the acronym.  After searching other post I found in equipment list.  Very clever.   I thing this would make a good entry for the Alphabetical Wiki List.

Robert


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 23, 2011)

WiredBob said:


> Help for the newbie.  Me.  I saw the term "AMNS" and didn't understand the meaning.  Figured it out by context.  Still didn't get the acronym.  After searching other post I found in equipment list.  Very clever.   I thing this would make a good entry for the Alphabetical Wiki List.
> 
> Robert


Good idea Robert.

It does have other slang names though:

AMS

Awesome invention

Todd's great little smoking thing

The best cold smoker there is

Wow!

If anybody was to put it in that Wiki List, I guess short & sweet, it would be:

AMNS = A-MAZE-N-SMOKER (Awesome little Smoke Generator)

Bear


----------



## wiredbob (Feb 23, 2011)

Was prepared to add the entry but, the wiki is locked.  Maybe someone with the information to unlock will and add entry.

Robert


----------



## swamp puppy (Feb 23, 2011)

Porked said:


> A pound, as in a single pound? Are you kidding me? Get back on the internet, and order some dust, you're going to use it, trust me.


i will probably order more in the future,  but for now i am pretty happy with the way the MES works for hot smoking.  Besides, i have about 20lbs of wood chips i would want to use up before switching over to something else full time.  lol.


----------



## garyinmd (Feb 26, 2011)

Instead of starting a new thread with a question I thought I would try and add to this.  I just got a AMNS and was going to try it tomorrow on some ribs.  My question is if using the 3-2-1 method will the AMNS give enough smoke in only 3 hours?  If not I can use the chip pan or smoke daddy since I am not trying to cold smoke.

I am going to take pictures and try my first attempt at Q-View.


----------



## garyinmd (Feb 26, 2011)

Sorry forgot to add I also have the MES 30 which is why I picked this post to add.


----------



## tjohnson (Feb 26, 2011)

Hey Gary,

Billowing Out Clouds of Smoke is not good smoke.  You are looking for "TBS" also known as "Ninja Smoke".  If you can smell smoke, it's there and your ribs will be soaking it up.  I would light both ends and see how it works for you, but keep it away from the heating element.

Give it a dry run so you know how it works before you add your ribs.

PM, email or you can call me if you have any questions.

Todd


----------



## garyinmd (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks Todd.  By the way great service, I ordered the AMNS on 2-22 at 8:30 in the morning using the Priority Mail Medium Flat Rate Box for only a dollar more and it was on my door step in Maryland on 2-24.  Looking forward to my first smoke with it.


----------

